# Dog burying puppies??



## Kirstyjune9 (Oct 20, 2015)

Hi my dog just had her first litter of eight puppies and has been doing great.. But tonight I caught her trying to bury them.. Has anyone heard of this or know why she would do this? 

She has vet first thing tomorrow morning but was just looking for some insight.

Thanks
Kirsty


----------



## Sophiachacha (Aug 6, 2015)

was she trying to bury them under a blanket?


----------



## Jackien4 (May 16, 2015)

Not sure but maybe it's to keep them warm why don't you google it


----------



## Kirstyjune9 (Oct 20, 2015)

Sophiachacha said:


> was she trying to bury them under a blanket?


Yes.. Well a towel


----------



## Sophiachacha (Aug 6, 2015)

How old are the puppies?


----------



## Kirstyjune9 (Oct 20, 2015)

Sophiachacha said:


> How old are the puppies?


3day's


----------



## Rott lover (Jan 2, 2015)

Alot of times it is to keep them warm or it might be for safety or for any reason actually.To be honest i thought you meant dropping them in a hole in the back yard lol.


----------



## Amelia66 (Feb 15, 2011)

Where is she kept? Could it be its too open and shes stressed and trying to hide them?


----------



## Rott lover (Jan 2, 2015)

Our old doby used to do this all the time.We were told it had to do with natural instinct to protect them.


----------



## Sophiachacha (Aug 6, 2015)

http://www.brightwoodanimalhospital.com/raising_puppies

This link has some good info. Sometimes they just try to hide them to keep them warm and safe, I would be keeping a close eye on her though until you see vet tomorrow


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Are you in touch with your girls breeder? can they advise?
Do you have a mentor at all?
I've no experience of breeding, I have no way near enough knowledge of genetics, coefficients, understanding of pedigree, the health tests needed before breeding and knowing what bitch and stud would be a suitable match etc without the stress of finding forever homes and being able to take back any puppies at anytime if there was ever a problem.
Hopefully an experienced breeder will be along soon @rocco33
In the mean time I would keep a close eye on them all, stay up all night as she may accidently harm them.


----------



## Sophiachacha (Aug 6, 2015)

If you can cover whelping box, this would be a good idea and keep people away for a few days, new mums are very protective.


----------



## Kirstyjune9 (Oct 20, 2015)

Thanks for all the advice. Stayed up with her and all seems OK. Taking her to the vets this morning for a check up.


----------



## Sophiachacha (Aug 6, 2015)

aaaww good, keep us posted


----------



## Kirstyjune9 (Oct 20, 2015)

Vet check went great everything fine need to hand feed a couple of the pups as such a big litter (8).. Come to bed again and she's burying them under the blankets again. I'm at my witts end having no sleep for two days (I also have a 17month toddler) just don't understand what's happening


----------



## Sophiachacha (Aug 6, 2015)

Did the vet throw any light on the reason she is doing it? Can someone help you with the feeding of them as I know this is hard work!!


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

She is probably feeling insecure and trying to keep her puppies safe out of sight. You would probably be better getting some vet bed as blankets and towels hold the dampness, with vet bed and moisture will soak through underneath and keep puppies snug and dry, it will also possibly stop her from covering them.


----------



## Sophiachacha (Aug 6, 2015)

It would be a good idea to make her whelping/bed hidden away somewhere, where only you can check on her, make it like a den for her, it will make her feel more safe and secure


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

Firedog said:


> She is probably feeling insecure and trying to keep her puppies safe out of sight. You would probably be better getting some vet bed as blankets and towels hold the dampness, with vet bed and moisture will soak through underneath and keep puppies snug and dry, it will also possibly stop her from covering them.


Yes, this.

You beat me to it Firedog! 

Blankets are not a good idea. If you can get some Vetbed, it will keep Mum and pups warm and dry and will make it difficult for her to bury them.

I only once had a bitch do this and I'm not certain why.

Could anything be making your bitch a little anxious? Another dog or children around, anyone handling her pups?


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

A strange question I know but what sort of dog and where about in the country are you? How big is the whelping box?


----------



## Kirstyjune9 (Oct 20, 2015)

She's a dachshund cross I'm in Scotland house is kept nice and cosy for her and pups always near radiator for extra heat.. I know this is now off topic but she's started to leave the puppies and come and sit next to me or lies at the entrance of the whelping area. Puppies not crying or anything and when they do she does go back into her den area which is almost completely covered for privacy/drafts etc.. They are now 5days old is it normal for her to not be with them all the time at this early stage?

Also any advice on how much I should be feeding her? She seems to be hungry constantly and eats everything I put down.

As you can tell these puppies were not planned and were a surprise to us as had been extremely careful with her during season however dog sitter was not!!


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

Amelia66 said:


> Where is she kept? Could it be its too open and shes stressed and trying to hide them?


Just what I thought - she's trying to keep them safe from predation. It's just instinct and unless she accidentally lies on one which is hidden by the towel, it shouldn't cause any problems.

It there much noise/people traffic in your home? She may feel a bit anxious, especially as this is her first litter. Try to let her have as much privacy as possible.


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

Kirstyjune9 said:


> She's a dachshund cross I'm in Scotland house is kept nice and cosy for her and pups always near radiator for extra heat.. I know this is now off topic but she's started to leave the puppies and come and sit next to me or lies at the entrance of the whelping area. Puppies not crying or anything and when they do she does go back into her den area which is almost completely covered for privacy/drafts etc.. They are now 5days old is it normal for her to not be with them all the time at this early stage?
> 
> *Also any advice on how much I should be feeding her? She seems to be hungry constantly and eats everything I put down.*
> 
> As you can tell these puppies were not planned and were a surprise to us as had been extremely careful with her during season however dog sitter was not!!


Feed her to appetite - producing milk is hard work especially for such a large litter. Give good quality food - fresh meat if you can afford it - and make sure that she has lots and lots of water available. She will get desperately thirsty.

Leaving her litter is nothing to worry about. She just wants a break. She is covering them to protect them and then coming to you for a cuddle - no problem (is she a very young bitch?). It's a really good sign that she goes back if they whimper. She obviously feels secure enough to leave them for short times and this is good, and that will be why she's" burying" them - so she can come out of the nest without having to worry about them being cold or vulnerable. She sounds a very clever girl to me.

(And sorry for two posts in tandem - I must start to read the whole thread before I stick my oar in . . .LOL)


----------



## Sophiachacha (Aug 6, 2015)

As Lostbear has said, she is doing everything right, she needs a break away from her babies as we all do, it's hard work being a mum. As long as she goes back to them when they cry and is feeding them ok then nothing to worry about. Feed her as much as she wants atm...she's doing great by the sounds of things


----------



## Kirstyjune9 (Oct 20, 2015)

She is a very young mum. Just turned one.. Was devastated when we took her to the vet thinking something was really wrong to find out she was pregnant only then did the sitter fess up. 

Thanks for the support and replying she really is trying her best and I'm very proud just want to help her if I can.

Would anyone recommend calcium tablets? The vet had said her milk was quite low so wondering if there is anything I can give her or do to help her make more milk (I'm topping up some of the smaller pups with puppy formula)


----------



## Rott lover (Jan 2, 2015)

just keep her fed with a high quality food.Also feed more than what you normally would.


----------



## Kirstyjune9 (Oct 20, 2015)

What brand/type would you suggest I feed her? She's currently on pedigree puppy food with cooked chicken and rice mixed in but my neighbour suggested chappie??


----------



## Doggiedelight (Jan 27, 2015)

Looking at the long term Pedigree isn't a great food to be on and neither is chappie. However If pedigree is what she has been on since she has been young, personally I wouldnt change it right now, as a total quick change of food could cause an upset stomach and this is the last thing she needs right now. What I would do is add fresh meat everyday as already been suggested and buy some good quality food which you could add some very small amount slowly to her normal food and gradually increase it and then she can be on this long term as well.


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2015)

Have a look at the dry and wet dog food index's in health and nutrition. Red bad, orange ok and green brilliant. She sounds like a very good mum, Buddy's mum apparrantly used to bury the pups to protect them and like your girl looked after them well.


----------



## Kirstyjune9 (Oct 20, 2015)

Just wanted to say thanks for all your help and advice. I get extremely stressed and I think that makes the whole thing worse. The hand feeding is pretty horrendous but it's only a few weeks so hopefully we all pull through


----------



## Sophiachacha (Aug 6, 2015)

I imagine it's all very stressful but try to stay calm, in a few weeks puppies can be weaned. I only ever had one I had to hand feed and that was bad enough she was soooo tiny, but she came on really well and even went on to be a show dog.


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

She needs to be on a high quality, puppy food now, until her pups are weaned.

I would also add in the odd egg, some meat and sardines and cooked, mashed broccoli, (both high in calcium).

Some home made rice pudding would be good too.

I wouldn't limit her food. Give her free access to good quality, complete puppy food and, of course, fresh water at all times. 

Be careful you're not getting Mum too warm.


----------

